# Smoke Detector Bleeping



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Not a steady wail, just a bleep every 30 seconds or so. I thought the 9V battery might be weak, so I removed it and it tested okay. All I can try is a fresh battery.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 28, 2019)

They usually make that noise when the battery is dead.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

It wasn't dead. It was about half-way into the "good" area on the gauge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2019)

I'd replace it, when they beep they're ready for replacement.  When was the last time you put in a new one?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 28, 2019)

*Yep. It has always been suggested to change them once a year anyway.  I dealt with a beeping of unknown origin a few days back.  Turns out it was the air purifier I have letting me know to replace the filter.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't do them once a year, but if they start beeping I take care of it right away, half a charge isn't good enough for some things.  Marie, last time I heard a weird beeping for a couple of days and expected my smoke alarm, but it didn't seem to be coming from any of them....it was my old Tracfone left in my pant pocket in the on position, glad to find the source after listening day and night.


----------



## Knight (Aug 29, 2019)

The beeping is a feature to let you know the battery needs replaced. I got tired of hearing that go off at 3 or 4 a/m never when I was up. Now I replace the battery every 6 months with a rechargeable NiMH, 2300 mAh battery. I use the calendar on my computer to remind me. Initial cost of rechargeable is a little more but long term the cost is justified by a good night sleep.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 29, 2019)

It could also be that your Smoke Detector is getting old and needs to be changed with a new one. Most Smoke Detectors have a life time of 8-10 years. Nowadays you can buy a Smoke Detector they say will last 10 years, without having to change the battery. I think they run from $14.00-$30.00, Walmart has one here in town for $14.84  
Good Luck..


----------



## 911 (Aug 29, 2019)

Fire departments recommend that we replace the battery when we change the clock, so that’s what I do. That way, as they also suggest, it’s easy to remember when it was replaced without having to write the date on the battery.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2019)

In New York state we have a new law that requires all new smoke detectors to have sealed batteries that have a 10-year useable life.  The detectors need to be replaced every 10 years or as needed.

I believe that the law requires homeowners and landlords to replace the old battery-operated smoke detectors that are over 10 years old with the newer models.

I change the batteries in the two smoke detectors in my apartment when the time changes.  I use inexpensive $tore batteries, two bucks a year is pretty cheap insurance.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine seemed to be programmed to start beeping around 3 in the morning. I absolutely don't want to mess with them at that hour. Taking it into the bathroom and closing the door doesn't work. Shoving into a drawer doesn't work. Putting it into the refrigerator startled my wife the next morning. 
Taking it into the garage and putting it on my workbench doesn't work. But putting it inside the car works, …. except that it is a lot like putting in the refrigerator


----------



## terry123 (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine started to beep yesterday.  Maintenance changed it today.


----------

